# My pencil sketch 2



## Maha (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi this one is my sketch  
waiting for comments to improve it..!


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Maha... I will respond to this thread in greater detail when I can find some time but here is a the biggest parts that could be improved. The iris of the eyes should be round, especially the left eye. Great composition but would have like to see the darks really stand out to really make this piece fulminate. I will go into greater detail later....


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

The eyes are not the same shape. In fact there is symmetry missing in each feature. The shading isn't convincing. The coloring of the iris should be done with great details and should be influenced by the shadows. Gleams are needed.


----------



## Maha (Aug 14, 2013)

@DleeG , @chanda ,@George
Thanks for your comments. I will improve it 
I know the eyes are such a disaster.. 
I will work on it and my shading too and update it.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Take your time and give your best effort. It will show. Pay attention to detail.


----------

